# Carro a control remoto alambrico



## largm (May 12, 2009)

buenas no se mucho de electronica y tengo que hacer un carro a control remoto alambrico con el pic 16f8777
el carro tiene que caminar hacia adelante, hacia atras y girar a la derecha y a la izquierda tambien tiene que avanzar hacia adelante y a la isquierda, tambien hacia adelante y a la derecha, al igual que hacia atras y a la derecha y hacia atras y a la izquierda.
tambien necesito que al apretar un puhs boton se levante una pala y al dejar de precionarlo esta regrese a su posicion inicial.
espero y me puedan ayudar con la programacion del pic el armado del carro ya lo tengo pero tengo problemas con la programacion gracias e antemano por su ayuda


----------



## electrodan (May 12, 2009)

Bueno, publica lo que tienes y *dinos donde tienes problemas, sino, como quieres que te ayudemos?*


----------



## diego_z (May 12, 2009)

dinos que es lo que vas a usar , servos , motores con reduccion? en que lenguaje?


----------



## largm (May 13, 2009)

hola el pic lo tengo que programar en mplab y ocupo motores normales de 5 volts ya tengo el carro estoy ocupando la base de un coche a control remoto que ya no servia y cambie los motores asi ya sirve solo me falta la programacion en mplab del pic


----------



## joannsebas19 (May 31, 2010)

bueno yo tengo q crear el mismo proyecto pero con dos motores paso a paso pero tengo dudas ya que tengo q hacer el programa en vhdl y solo puedo usar dos motores tengo muchas dudas ya q los motores q compre no traje hoja de intrumentacion pero se que traen 6 cables y el motor es unipolar les agradesco si me pueden ayudar el trabajo lo tengo q entregar este sabado a partir d ela fecha


----------



## Icepick (May 31, 2010)

bueno , lo primero que tienes que hacer es encontrar la secuencia de los paso a paso , para esto existen ya foros y es muy sencillo , lo otro es saber cuanta corriente y a cuantos voltios funcionan los PaP POR QUE de esto depende que driver debes usar , si es menor a 500mA puedes usar un ULN2003  si es de mas amperaje tendrás que usar un driver construido con transistores, otra cosa es que digas como va a funcionar el carro si solo va hacia adelante y hacia atras o solo hacia alante ?? ..


----------



## joannsebas19 (May 31, 2010)

bueno estube investigando y encontre un poco el motor paso a paso es el pm25l y segun veo toca unipolar el carro costa de dos motores para q gire derecha izquierda y ande arriba abajo tengo una duda grandisima tengo los colores de los ya que el motor consta de 4 bobinas que controlan su direcciones pero tengo 6 cables que van asi arriva(amarillo, rojo , naranja) y abajo (caje, negro , verde). si me pueden ayudar a ayar cada bobina se los agradesco

mire en un tutorial que uno mide omneaje y busca el que le de menos balor de hay identifico cual es la primera bobina pero me confundi en ayar las otras espero q sirva de algo porq mi duda grandisima de es eso de hay en adelante ya puedo adelantar bastante el trabajo espero su pronts respuesta

a de paso estoy trabajando sobre un cpld para remplazar el data ship q me mensionas ya q es condicion para presentar el trabajo ya q ese tiene creo q mas de 50 pines programables la dua des como porgramar dos motores en ese cpld


----------



## Icepick (Jun 1, 2010)

Bueno si mides los ohmios de los cables encontraras los comunes puesto que difieren del ohmios de los otros cables , cuando ya hayas hecho esto  prueba los motores con una fuente, conectas los 2 comunes a tierra y mandas un pulsito positivo a cada uno de los cables del PaP osea los otro cuatro cables solo le das  un toquesito con el positivo si lo dejas pegado tal vez dañes la bonina , como veras el motor gira un paso dependiendo del angulo del PaP asi este girara, después de esto es solo probar y encontrar la secuencia de giro.

teniente esto ya solo es programar.


----------



## hericlark (Abr 25, 2011)

hola amigos yo estoy haciendo un carro robot con camara y brazo robotico, el control de direccion del carro es con 2 motores electricos que operan desde los 5-24 volt. y consumen 2.55 amp. cada uno. le voy a poner un motor a cada lado osea que uno controlara la llanta delantera izquierda y la trasera izquierda al mismo tiempo y el otro las llantas de la derecha para hacerlo girar se tiene que hacen funcionar los motore en sentido contrario y para avanzar los dos al mismo tiempo en la misma direccion. pienso ponerle una bateria de 12v. 12 amperes y unos panles solares para mas autonomia.

pero quiero saber si estos los puedo controlar con la tarjeta de circuitos y el control remoto de otro carrito que utiliza motores de 1.5 voltios que igual controla dos motores uno para avanzar y otro para la direccion, entonces si se puede que es lo que le tendria que modificar al circuito y como. o mejor me construyo un modulo de control, que me recomiendan, mi ideal seria controlar todo por medio de radiocontrol o desde internet, pero eso sera despues. gracias de antemano


----------



## Mour01 (Abr 25, 2011)

buenas, yo estoy haciendo un carrito que siga una señal, quiero traer en la mano el dispositivo que le mande la señal al carro, estoy usando un pic18f4550, ya tengo el programa me baso en el manejo de pwm para 2 motores de dc uno que aga girar a la derecha y otro a la izquiera en caso de dar una vuelta, quisiera saber si me pueden dar una idea de como hacer el dispositivo emisor y receptor, ya que solo devo ir caminando y el carrito deve seguirme.


----------

